

Ask HN: What earbuds do you use? I need help - jason_slack

I wear over the ear headphones a lot, Beyerdynamic T70P.<p>For earbuds I use the Apple Pro in-ear with small ear pieces. The Apple ear pods don&#x27;t fit. I have tried the $150 Beats ear buds and they didn&#x27;t work in my ears.<p>The problem is I am breaking the jack of the Apple Pro in-ears. Twice now I have cracked the jack off. I am not sure how it is happening.<p>Can anyone recommend a sturdy pair of ear buds that have small in earpieces like the Apple Pro in-ears?
======
colinbartlett
I also require earbuds that have a small, in-ear design. Standard Apple
earbuds do not fit my ears. I have bought several pair of these:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BN0N0K8](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BN0N0K8)

They sound great for the price and have the 3 button design for controlling
volume and answering calls.

~~~
jeffmould
Second these. I have two pair and for price/quality they work great.
Comfortable fit, sound clear/good, stay in my ear perfectly.

------
DigitalKNK
I'd recommend the Monoprice Enhanced Bass Hi-Fi Noise Isolating Earphones with
the Comply TX-400 foam tips. You'd be amazed at the sound these earbuds can
put out.

[https://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id...](https://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082303&p_id=8320&seq=1&format=2)

[http://www.complyfoam.com/products/Tx-400/](http://www.complyfoam.com/products/Tx-400/)

Good luck with the search!

------
frou_dh
Having owned several higher-end earphones including from Klipsch & Etymotic, I
found that expensive weren't necessarily more durable than sensibly priced
stuff (such as those Sonys, which I also own), and in fact were sometimes even
less so due to the cables & jacks getting "svelte" designs.

My conclusion was to always expect earphones to fail in the not-so-distant
future, and not to spend so much that it's a major aggravation when it occurs.

------
caspercrf
Sennheiser CX 685. They are a little pricey but work well. I got them for the
gym and for when I run. They stay in your ear pretty well even when your
running and all sweaty. That might not be what your looking for but I figure I
would throw it out there. It's funny you posted this because they just crapped
out on me last week after 2 years of daily use. I've had Sony earbuds before
them and they would only last about a year. [http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-
CX-685-Adidas-Headphones/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-
CX-685-Adidas-
Headphones/dp/B0094R4POC/ref=sr_1_10?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1438016815&sr=1-10&keywords=sennheiser+ear+buds)

------
keithblaha
I really like the Bose ie2 earbuds
[http://www.amazon.com/Bose-627476-0020-IE2-audio-
headphones/...](http://www.amazon.com/Bose-627476-0020-IE2-audio-
headphones/dp/B003XU6H8I)

While Bose is generally overpriced, these earbuds are the best I've found in
the sub $100 range. The pair i bought has lasted 2 years despite my abusive
use (shoving them in my pockets, tossing them around). And I like the sound
almost as much as my overear Grados

------
bobbles
[http://solrepublic.com/relays-in-ear-headphone-3-button-
vari...](http://solrepublic.com/relays-in-ear-headphone-3-button-various-
colors.html)

Sol Republic Relays, they're awesome, don't ever fall out, and have full 3
button iPhone controls/mic.

They also have a right angle jack, which may help with your breakingness...

------
siquick
Nothing but love for these

[http://www.soundmagic.com.cn/en/products/Details51c33p34.htm...](http://www.soundmagic.com.cn/en/products/Details51c33p34.html)

Incredible sound for $50, best earbuds I've ever had* and they block out
outside noise well too.

*For reference, my other headphones are AIAIAI TMA-1 and Audio Technica M50x.

------
steve1011
Anything with a removable cable should last a lot longer, you would only be
replacing the cable with any regularity. Depending on your budget, check out
IEMs from Westone or Shure: both carry models with replaceable cables and are
reputable brands in the recording industry.

------
Nasrap
RHA earphones are affordable and come with a 3 year warranty. Probably the
best i have owned in a while.

~~~
austinbirch
Another vote for RHAs.

Not sure which model you have, but I have the MA750i. Really pleased with
them.

Used to have VSonic GR07s, but the cable became broken. The build quality on
the MA750i seems much better, so I’m not expecting the same outcome for these.

------
peterJK
klipch

